# French Aires - BBQ or not



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I have recently read a number articles in magazines and elsewhere, saying that outdoor cooking, e.g. BBQ'ing is a no no on aires.

However, we have seen many people doing just this, and no-one else, including "natives" seems at all concerned.

So what is the etiquette here? Do you cook / eat outdoors when staying on aires?

Timotei


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I believe the rule is "no camping activities", indeed we have used Aires where this is very clearly displayed, but I often do BBQ   and have never been asked to stop?

curlyboy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We (and many others) often use our barbie when we are staying on aires. Some have rules that state it is not allowed and then we don't but most don't, so then we barbie frequently and love it!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

When ever I'v noticed people BBQ they have always been French.

Charlie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there is a general ruling forbidding bbq's unless there is a sign expressly forbidding it.

Its more dependant on area, ie forests or further south in hot dry areas where there is often a ban, but that isn't just specific to aires.

Pete


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

timotei said:


> I have recently read a number articles in magazines and elsewhere, saying that outdoor cooking, e.g. BBQ'ing is a no no on aires.
> 
> However, we have seen many people doing just this, and no-one else, including "natives" seems at all concerned.
> 
> ...


 I understand the rules are no chairs/tables in fact nothing outside of the Motorhome ( camping car) I also believe you are not even allowed to use levelling blocks. Aires are parking areas for camping car ( not car/lorries) of which overnite sleeping in allowed. Caravans are not allowed. We have never seen any of these rules enforced & we are guilty of breaking the rules as most people are!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'All the Aires France' guide says that you should not wind out awnings or put out tables and chairs - but when did the French bother going by the rule book?

If the Authorities see you having a BBQ I've heard it rumoured that they can confiscate your sausages!


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

Glad to see that everyone else is breaking all the rules too!

BUT... if the gendarmerie or others think they can confiscate my sausages!!!!!! FORGET the entente cordiale!!!

On the other hand, if they are from the supply we take with us to last the first few days, I would happily argue in any French court that they are NOT sausages, but an emulsified high fat offal tube, manufactured from mechanically reclaimed meat by-products!

Vive la saucisse anglais!!!!

Timotei


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

timotei said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Glad to see that everyone else is breaking all the rules too!
> 
> ...


so you should post on the other thread running that you take your own sausages with you!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-99940.html

And the French sausages I've found have been horrible! (not the dry sausssicons)


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Like the other posters in this thread, we have never come across anything or anyone stopping us from BBQ'ing. 

What I understand the rules are (as explained by a french fellow MH'er) that certain camping-car places are not "proper Aires" and are merely areas that allow camping-cars to park. These have local by-laws that restrict camping-cars from acting in a manor that resembles camping. So you are not allowed anything outside your MH, including BBQ's awnings, chairs etc. These are also defined by closely marked lines that would not give you enough room to spread out. This is done to discourage tinkers and gypsies from using them on a semi-permanent basis.

Proper Aires do allow you to spread out and even BBQ. 

Fire risks are another matter and are controlled by local authorities and include Private and Municipal campsites


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

timotei said:


> I have recently read a number articles in magazines and elsewhere, saying that outdoor cooking, e.g. BBQ'ing is a no no on aires.
> 
> However, we have seen many people doing just this, and no-one else, including "natives" seems at all concerned.
> 
> ...


hi timotei we do like when in Rome the Europeans love eating alfresco especially the Germans be it a b.b.q out door grill we take two one gas which plugs in the side of the m/h for a quick b.b.q or my charcoal one for the slow burn :lol: many site we have been on France Germany Spain e.t.c jud


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Timotei,

Never had a problem on any aire with using a bbq or using a chair and table,we just use a bit of common sence and see what every one else is up to............. :wink:   

Cheers C&S


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

As above, common sense and respect for others (like not doing it under their open window when they are only feet away from you. 

I think the councils that don't want things to happen on their Aires say so clearly on the signs when you arrive. Some do say no BBQ's and or outside living furniture. 

Watching what others do often helps but doesn't mean they are going to be legal. 

Mandy


----------

